# Big Trout



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Robert,
> 
> You hit the nail on the head with your comment " drag don't fail me now". I have been using one of the new Pflueger extreme spinning reels and one of the reasons I bought it is because of the smooth drag. You can't land big fish on light line without a good smooth drag!


 
I started using the Supreme XT for my Steelhead reel, on a medium light action rod late this spring. Landed a screamer on it, and the drag performed exceptionally well. I think the fight might have been a different story with another reel -- I really like it. Of course, I was using a lot heavier line on it than you were! Congrats on landing that pig on dental floss! Not an easy task.


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pics and nice fish. Brings back some good memories. I havn't been trout fishing for a couple years. Makes me want to head down to the river.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow, what a coincidence as I was fishing that same stretch that day. Did you guys run into that guy with the steelhead and big browns offering to take your picture for $1?


----------



## Jimmy2 (Jun 29, 2008)

A great story and some very nice fish. Great job on landing the silver streak on light line!!!

Dan


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Spin to Win said:


> I started using the Supreme XT for my Steelhead reel, on a medium light action rod late this spring. Landed a screamer on it, and the drag performed exceptionally well. I think the fight might have been a different story with another reel -- I really like it. Of course, I was using a lot heavier line on it than you were! Congrats on landing that pig on dental floss! Not an easy task.


That pfluegger's drag is going to be smooth longer than most freshwater reel's drags.....they are slowly becoming more comon on freshwater reels and not just saltwater. It doesn't cost the companies much more than the standard felt drags and it results in a much more powerful, but most important for us, a much smoother drag for longer......all u ever have to ever do is just clean and re-grease them once in a while and u'll probably never wear them out on any freshwater fish as long as you live.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Ray....seriously, 4lb test?? I would have been broke off in about 10 seconds....LOL

Nice Browns....

Always nice to see pics...

KW


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

"they are slowly becoming more common on freshwater reels and not just saltwater"

I forgot to write that I was talking about carbon fiber drags as compared to felt drags.
​


----------

